
Show HN: Our pet project: A news delivery service for Kindle - felixding
http://zenreads.com/
======
felixding
Hi guys, I'm one of the developers behind ZenReads.

We’ve built ZenReads which is a news delivery service for Kindle:
[http://zenreads.com](http://zenreads.com)

We delivery content sources of your choice to your Kindle everyday, including
Hacker News, The Verge, Life Hacker and so on, so that you can enjoy an
effortless and pure reading experience.

We have done quite a few enhancements specifically for HN, like better GitHub
project/YouTube layout etc.

The website has been online for some time and we ourselves and a couple
hundreds of users quite enjoy it. So now I want to introduce it to you and
hope you like it.

[http://zenreads.com](http://zenreads.com)

------
dotgreg
Great project, I am currently testing it, a big plus for the simplicity and
usability. Id love having
[http://www.fastcompany.com/](http://www.fastcompany.com/) on that :D

------
ally89
Love the design. Can you add Readability Top Reads?
[https://www.readability.com/topreads/](https://www.readability.com/topreads/)

~~~
felixding
Got you. I personally like it too.

------
yxsagittarius
Great job!It's very convenient to me, for I'd like to read magazines on
kindle, thanks.

------
zakariazbitou
Great initiative guys!!

